# Bottom bracket facing tool



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I want a BB facing tool for my home shop, and have been looking around for a while. Today I stumbled onto this:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Cyclus_Bottom_Bracket_Shell_Facing_Tool/5360016778/

It's made my Cyclus, and from what I understand, Cyclus makes pretty good tools. The price is definitely right. Can anyone give me a reason NOT to buy this?


----------



## oscarperez (Jan 30, 2010)

the bike it is attached to looks gay.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

oscarperez said:


> the bike it is attached to looks gay.


How relevant...

Mech, it's the first time I hear of Cyclus. I wonder how they compare to IceToolz, if anybody knows 'cause the price is decent!!!


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

oscarperez said:


> the bike it is attached to looks gay.


Wow being able to identify the sexual orientation of an inanimate object from a picture, you must be something special.

As far as the OP. The Cyclus tools are actually pretty good (slightly better than the IceTools *PissedOffCil*) at least the ones I've used. Their facers chatter easily which can be a problem with aluminum in particular. Lots of lube, go slow, and use both hands and you'll be fine.


----------



## oscarperez (Jan 30, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

themanmonkey said:


> The Cyclus tools are actually pretty good (slightly better than the IceTools *PissedOffCil*) at least the ones I've used.


Cool, they're also cheaper. I must admit that by browsing their website, they look of better quality than IceToolz but websites are deceiving.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

themanmonkey said:


> As far as the OP. The Cyclus tools are actually pretty good (slightly better than the IceTools *PissedOffCil*) at least the ones I've used. Their facers chatter easily which can be a problem with aluminum in particular. Lots of lube, go slow, and use both hands and you'll be fine.


Thanks, that's really good info. From the research I did it looked like Cyclus was pretty good stuff and well built. I wasn't too happy that it doesn't use two threaded inserts like the Park, but for the price I can deal. Once I paid, it was only $108.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Cyclus tools are great for the price. I use many cyclus tools, never had a problem with them.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a Cyclus derailleur hanger tool. Fit & finish is equal to Park, though it's black oxide instead of plated. I like the design better than the Park as well.
A few years ago there was a guy on eBay (in the US) selling Cyclus stuff for great prices, but he seems to have disappeared. 
Andy


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I received it today. The instruction suck, and it took me a little while to figure it out. However, it's heavy duty, and the design is decent, though I think the Park tool has a better design. It uses a thread in locating bushing on side, but in the cutting side it only uses a bushing which slides into the shell. There's a slight amount of play in it, and it would work better if it threaded in. However, for the price it's great, and I'm extremely happy I bought it.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry to bump this again, but after playing with it more, I've eliminated just about all the play. The trick is to thread the locating bushing all the way down until it bottoms, and then install the tool in the frame. As mentioned before, the tool does have a propensity to chatter, but it can be controlled by going slow and twisting the handle slightly.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

FYI, the tool is on sale for $127 shipped to the US.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Cyclus_Bottom_Bracket_Shell_Facing_Tool/5360016778/


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Please don't tempt me!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

PissedOffCil said:


> Please don't tempt me!


I'll throw in a donut if you buy it.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

overnight shipping (for the donut)????


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

What about the Cyclo? http://www.dotbike.com/productsP9437.aspx


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I've never used a Cyclo tool before, so I can't speak to their quality, but it does use two threaded guides, which is a better design than the Cyclus. However, it also costs more.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Not substantially more. I also prefer the design and rather pay for quality than pay twice.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

PissedOffCil said:


> Not substantially more. I also prefer the design and rather pay for quality than pay twice.


But the quality isn't known. The Cyclus design is quite adequate (once you figure it out), and it's definitely a quality piece.

However, I'd appreciate it if you bought the Cyclo tool and reported back on it.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

nice looking tools at a good price. how much are replacement cutters? are they proprietary or is there some sort of standard involved with these things?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

You generally sharpen instead of replace (about $20). It's rare you need to replace the cutting head.


----------

